# RTM K Largo (wetting my pants)



## potsy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi im the proud owner of a k largo, great yak but my only issue would be that paddling across or into the chop i seem to get a fair bit of water splashing through the moulded handles and over the sides. Was just wondering if any others have had the same problem and maybe have a solution they could share? i did think about sticking some foam under the seat but figured it would soak through, have also tried just pulling the scupper plug.....did not go very well, k largo seems to sit quite low in the water :?


----------



## newbiekayak (Mar 25, 2011)

what about have some foam with the combination of maybe glade wrap around it so its waterproof?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Potsy just cut a plug to shape from pool noodle and push that under the side handle after launching the yak, and should cure that problem.

Having water come in the scuppers is good as it means you have a lower centre of gravity in the yak which gives you good stability on the water, sitting on anything only raises your COG

My Swing is the same and only gives you 2 options to follow.....
1.. accept kayaking is a wet sport, or, 
2.. do as I do and also plug the scuppers with pool noodle to stop the water coming up the tube, but note it stops the water going out as well

Saw my first K largo a fortnight ago on the water and they are a nice rig

Always used closed cell foam rubber on the kayak, as that will not absorb water like the normal stuff.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with Dodge, and having the K-Largo It is not as bad as some out there (I would call it average) regarding sitting in a bath tub. What does make it worse is loading it up at the front (ie a live bait tank). I haven't noticed water coming over the sides though and have been in pretty rough seas up to 3 m swell and lots of chop around headlands (which is the worse).

Regardless a great general yak for fishing and livebaiting, with it's lure pulling being it's only downside)


----------



## tootsie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi all.
I am a Key Largo owner and i get a little bit of water in side around the seat area but it is only on the odd days when the sea is up a bit.
I have never thought it to be a problem though.
I tip the scales at 89kgs,the load capacity of this yak is around 200kgs in total.
So with me and all the gear i take i am well under the weight capacity of this yak.The only negative thing i can say about it is the fact that it is a bit slow.
However very stable in any sort of swell.

Cheers.


----------



## potsy (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks all, may have to go with the cut up pool noodle idea, a little bit of water doesen't bother me to much but being about 100 or so kg's and after a while out on the water it gets a little much....may have to invest in some waterproof pants aswell.
By the way keylargo1 (or anyone else in the know) do you use the standard tank from the k largo as a live bait well? I was going to give it a try but the extra weight right up the front is all i'm worried about. Thanks again everyone for your input and good to see a few largo's kickin about!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Didn't someone rant about this a while ago?
Something along the lines of - if you participate in water sports there's a chance you'll get wet?

oh yes here it is viewtopic.php?f=86&t=48687&hilit=wet+bum#p497716


----------



## potsy (Aug 11, 2011)

i get what ur saying, don't think i'm B lining for the banks as soon as a drop of water hits my ass, the largo's pretty flat through the cockpit (if u can call it that). I find that once water gets in lures and knives etc. seem to bob around for the rest of the trip. p.s. i've had a few bone dry wakeboards on the murray in my time


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

potsy said:


> i get what ur saying, don't think i'm B lining for the banks as soon as a drop of water hits my ass, the largo's pretty flat through the cockpit (if u can call it that). I find that once water gets in lures and knives etc. seem to bob around for the rest of the trip. p.s. i've had a few bone dry wakeboards on the murray in my time


the minnow is the same
especially in our nice calm irish weather
i find dry bags work for anything delicate or not-waterproofed
anything else is in waterproof boxes or in a pocket where water can't get at it


----------



## potsy (Aug 11, 2011)

actually went out and got myself a few tupperware containers today, girlfriend won't be pleased, (they cost twice as much as the ones we use for food). Only thing worse than wet packets of gulps is dried out gulps :lol: 
cheers mate.


----------



## tootsie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Potsy
Grab yourself a truck wash sponge leave it in the recessed are in front of you ,every now and then just soak up any water the creeps in
works a treat for me,also i have the front scupper plugs in as well ,the ones near your feet.

This should help.

Cheers.


----------



## potsy (Aug 11, 2011)

cheers mate, not a bad idea at all, also good to know there's a fair few largo's out there, was slightly apprehensive to buy mine as there's a bit of weight in it but all in all i'm very happy with it.


----------



## graybalz85 (Mar 27, 2012)

hey mate i had the same issue with water coming over the side in chop, i ended up getting that camping flooring and cutting it to the shap of my seat and cable tied it to, raised me up bout 40-50mm and keeps my from getting as wet. i also use a sponge to help soak up the excess water.


----------

